# Compilando Python

## superaudiocd

Buenas, soy novato en este foro, pero espero poder ayudar en todas las preguntas que sepa.

Estoy intentando pasar a KDE4 y después de varios problemas que he ido solucionando, me he quedado bloqueado es este error. 

A ver si alguien tiene alguna idea de como seguir.

>>> Emerging (1 of 90) dev-lang/python-2.6.4

 * python-gentoo-patches-2.6.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * Python-2.6.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * "bsddb" module is out-of-date and no longer maintained inside dev-lang/python. It has

 * been additionally removed in Python 3. You should use external, still maintained "bsddb3"

 * module provided by dev-python/bsddb3 which supports both Python 2 and Python 3.

 * It is highly recommended to additionally install Python 3, but without configuring Python wrapper to use Python 3.

Un saludo,

----------

## esteban_conde

Eso de ahí no es un error, creo que simplemente te advierte sobre que el modulo bsddb no va a ser mantenido y te recomienda instalar python3, lo que es error error no lo veo en el parrafo que has pegado.

----------

## superaudiocd

Gracias esteban por tu rápida respuesta. Tienes razón, esto sólo es un warning, el error es el siguiente:

Failed to find the necessary bits to build these modules:

bsddb185           sunaudiodev

To find the necessary bits, look in setup.py in detect_modules() for the module's name.

Failed to build these modules:

_elementtree       pyexpat

running build_scripts

creating build/scripts-2.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4/work/Python-2.6.4/Tools/scripts/pydoc -> build/scripts-2.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4/work/Python-2.6.4/Tools/scripts/idle -> build/scripts-2.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4/work/Python-2.6.4/Tools/scripts/2to3 -> build/scripts-2.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4/work/Python-2.6.4/Lib/smtpd.py -> build/scripts-2.6

changing mode of build/scripts-2.6/pydoc from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.6/idle from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.6/2to3 from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.6/smtpd.py from 644 to 755

make: *** [sharedmods] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4740:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  625:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

----------

## gringo

buscando en el foro encuentro este hilo en el que hablan de un problema similar :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792782-highlight-elementtree+pyexpat.html

es una instalación vieja ?

saluetes

----------

## superaudiocd

Sí, es una instalación bastante vieja. Tiene unos 10 años.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *superaudiocd wrote:*   

> Tiene unos 10 años.

 

 :Shocked:   Bárbaro... Me parece increíble.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Tiene unos 10 años.

 

Pues será anterior a gentoo 1.4 creo que se llamaba, esa fué la primera instalación de gentoo que hice con la version gcc-2.85 y un kernel 2.2 claro que estoy hablando de memoria.

De todas formas seria interesante ver como ha ido dando saltos hasta llegar a este punto en que el sistema le pide instalar esa version de python  :Laughing:  .

----------

